
Ask HN: Have you been scanning the archives for favorites to add? - akkartik
It might be fun to pool our associative memories.<p>Leave a comment, maybe with an explicit link to your favorites for convenience, and maybe link to old favorites that stuck in your memory. I&#x27;ll start in a comment below.
======
akkartik
As of this writing I think I have ~100 favorite stories and about as many
favorite comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/favorites?id=akkartik](https://news.ycombinator.com/favorites?id=akkartik)

Here's my sentimental favorite, about Ricky Jay's close-up card magic:

Secrets of the Magus
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8568467](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8568467)

